
Ian Bicking: Reflections on the Closing of Mozilla Labs, a New Role, Etc. - curtis
http://www.ianbicking.org/blog/2014/09/professional-transitions.html?
======
curtis
This post was submitted yesterday under the original blog title. I've
resubmitted it under a another title that will -- I hope -- better describe
why the post is relevant to the Hacker News audience. It's a long post but
it's well written and I think the original title doesn't really do it justice.

The earlier post is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8326996](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8326996)

